

The End of "Blue Waters" - It is Now Official  - benhpcsmith
http://hpc-opinion.blogspot.com/2011/08/end-of-blue-waters-it-is-now-official.html

======
mrb
No source is cited in the blog post, but here it is:
<http://www.ncsa.illinois.edu/BlueWaters/system.html>

------
rbanffy
OTOH, building supercomputers based on stock x86 hardware does little to
advance the hardware technology.

